# How To Date A Pobeda Watch?



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello folks,

I've got my eye on a Pobeda watch and was wondering if there was a way to date them?

Sorry if this is a topic already covered.

Thanks


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AFAIK you can't, at least in the sense you can with an Omega or Seko, etc. You can make a rough guess at a decade and eventually early or late within that decade by researching the movement and its version, when was that used, searching for similar models, stuff like that. Takes some work but that's part of the fun with these old cheap Soviet watches.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

You also might get lucky and find it in an old Soviet watch catalogue. Try these:

https://plus.google.com/photos/113098239036073221216/albums?banner=pwa

https://plus.google.com/photos/112010558540898711816/albums/5812993811081653297?banner=pwa&authkey=CIuv8pDPiczWTg


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello

Have a look at the post in the forum about the first Moscow factory. One of the forum members has posted a link that may be of use.


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Please see details below. I have cut and pasted the other members comments. Hope it is of use

Posted Yesterday, 04:43 PM

I found this site today. Seems to have everything you need to know about the history of these movements. If you click on a year over on the right hand side look across the top of the page, when it opens, and there is so much more to open. Some amazing watches and I recognize some of your watches on here. No watches for sale so I hope it is OK to post the link.

I thought it was worth sharing. Enjoy.

http://polmax3133.com/index.html


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks guys but still can't seem to find anything on the particular watch. I'll see if I can find anything out about the movement.

I'd post a link to wear its being sold on the bay but I think this contravenes forum rules.

Its a white face with with blue detail and each number is inside a tear drop shape that goes around the face. It has a gold hour and minute hand aswel as a small gold second hand at 6 if it sounds familiar to anyone.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Time Bomb said:


> Thanks guys but still can't seem to find anything on the particular watch. I'll see if I can find anything out about the movement.
> 
> I'd post a link to wear its being sold on the bay but I think this contravenes forum rules.


 Just copy the item number and post it up here.


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> Time Bomb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys but still can't seem to find anything on the particular watch. I'll see if I can find anything out about the movement.
> ...


Thanks

181264007272


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Here is my version of the same watch.

It cost me Â£5.69 from ebay.

Delivery took about a week from Bulgaria.

I have only had the watch a couple of months but it is a reliable, solid timepiece.

I wear it when doing decorating/building jobs.

The seller dated it as 1971 to 1983.

Sorry I can't help more. You probably need the help of those with a greater knowledge. i only buy watches which I like and don't worry about dating them..


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, I don't really know much about Pobedas but going by the case I'd say 1980s with a 2602 movement. I always thought Pobeda dials were rather conservative so I suppose there could be a chance this is a "frankenwatch".


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

Peacefrog said:


> Here is my version of the same watch.
> 
> It cost me Â£5.69 from ebay.
> 
> ...


Thanks, they look very similar apart the case on yours looks smooth and this one looks like a circular saw also the hands look to be different colours. How do you find it keeps time?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Found a bit more info here: http://www.ussrtime.com/ Go to Pobeda, page 9, watch 1012


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks like it could well be a frank then?

Ive asked the seller for more info but not convinced they will come back with anything.


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, the watch keeps good time.

I have never tracked the time but seems to require very little adjustment.


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

Peacefrog said:


> Yes, the watch keeps good time.
> 
> I have never tracked the time but seems to require very little adjustment.


Brilliant, thanks. Seems like it may be something worth owning then.


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

The seller got back to me and said they think its mid seventies but couldn't be any more specific than that. They did provide me with a picture of Tue movement.

Does this help with dating



screenshot software


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Time Bomb said:


> Looks like it could well be a frank then?


Now I've seen 2 dials the same, maybe it's not. If you like it, go for it. It is rather small though.

I got the movement cal right though


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

2602 movement then. So it could well be seventies. Should I be concerned with the fact that the two watches shown in this thread have the same face but different hands and body etc?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Time Bomb said:


> 2602 movement then. So it could well be seventies. Should I be concerned with the fact that the two watches shown in this thread have the same face but different hands and body etc?


 I couldn't say what Pobeda's policy was but other Russian watch manufacturers such as Vostok and Slava used to mix and match pretty much everything.

Again, dating is hard - the case on Peacefrog's watch was produced until at least the mid 2000s!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Why not give this guy a try on the bay. Samun-povt. He has a good reputation on the WUS. No harm in asking his opinion and as a Russian watch collector you are a potential customer. I have seen that dial before but I canâ€™t vouch for your watch.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks guys I appreciate the help. If I decide to go forth I'll be sure to keep you posted.


----------

